# Look What I Did!



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I know it isn't nice to brag, and I'm not usually one to do such, but I'm so proud of my latest soap. I'm trying to use only natural colorants, but I so want those bright colors. For this batch, I used annatto seeds to color the bottom half and calendula petals in the top. The soap is orange scented (I love citrus!). I'm so happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job !!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Beautiful! How did you get the sides so smoothe? Was it poured into molds like that, or cut? It's lovely! I make soap just for our own use and as an occasional gift. I'd like to make mine more "presentable" for the gifting purposes especially. I just pour it in a 9x13 bake pan lined with a garbage bag, then slice in large hunks. Yours looks much better!


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

backwoods said:


> Beautiful! How did you get the sides so smoothe? Was it poured into molds like that, or cut? It's lovely! I make soap just for our own use and as an occasional gift. I'd like to make mine more "presentable" for the gifting purposes especially. I just pour it in a 9x13 bake pan lined with a garbage bag, then slice in large hunks. Yours looks much better!


Thank you! I use a wooden mold that my hubby made for me and line it with freezer paper. It makes a 5 pound log which I then slice with a long, thin knife.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

It is beautiful. I can almost smell the yumminess!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

So pretty! Looks very yummy


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Well done. It all looks lovely.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

I must be thirsty. My first look at this and I thought it looked like beer soap. Good job.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful bars!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I made a lavender soap with flowers in it with a friend once...it turned out lovely but not like this! However yous looks like something I would love to have in my bathroom as a decoration! I have traded with others ever since and don't make the soap... I leave that to the soap artists like yourself. Great job...so pretty it looks edible!


----------

